# Auratus Tad with Odd-looking Hind Legs



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

On July 12, I found a tadpole in the bromeliad of my Dendrobates auratus 'El Cope' vivarium. I pulled the tadpole on the 14Th and placed it into a nursery container. The tadpole seems to have grown slightly since it was first pulled. What is more, I am beginning to see hind legs developing. However, at this time, they are very thin, and the tadpole holds them close to his tail. Should the legs be held this way at this stage of development, or could it be a sign of a mutation or some other ailment? I'm really not sure what is going on here. Don't call me an idiot if I'm making some stupid mistake; this is the first tadpole my frogs have had.

Pictures:

When I first found him:









When I pulled him:









Tonight:
You can see the left hind leg being held very close to the tail. It appears as two bulges but is in fact a solid, separate limb.









Additional details:

I am not exactly certain how old he is. As I said earlier, the frogs raised him in the vivarium for some time before I discovered him.

He is being kept in spring water with tannins added. 

He is being fed a tropical fish flake with spirulina powder, and a vitamin/mineral supplement. 

I cannot get a good picture of the legs because the tadpole is so shy.

I changed its water today. While I was draining the dirty water, the tadpole slithered out. It did not appear to be harmed.



Please respond; I'm a bit concerned about this.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks perfectly normal to me at this point. As the rear legs grow they will beging to look like frog rear legs. During development yes they are small.

I decided to add a couple pics just to reassure you it's normal.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

i really like the picture of the tad in the brom! El cope is a beautiful frog, hope all goes well.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

They start off little legs and will grow into bigger legs  So far things are looking good.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Here are the legs now. Are they looking normal?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, they look fine. In a while you will start to see little elbows trying to bulge out of him.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

yup. looks like a big fat healthy Auratus tad. Congratulations!


----------

